# 400 oder 500 Watt für rx580?



## _daveee_ (27. Oktober 2017)

*400 oder 500 Watt für rx580?*

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe vor, mir in nächster Zeit einen Computer zu kaufen. Dabei sieht meine aktuelle Komponentenliste so aus:

CORSAIR Vengeance LPX Black, 16GB (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15)
EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced (84000000146)
ASUS PRIME B350-PLUS, AMD B350 (90MB0TG0)
AMD Ryzen 5 1600, 6x 3.2GHz, Socket AM4, Boxed (YD1600BBAEBOX)
SAPPHIRE Radeon RX 580 Nitro+, Radeon RX 580, 8.0GB GDDR5, PCI-Express, Lite Retail (11265-01-20G)

Und dabei meine Frage: Reicht ein BE QUIET! Pure Power 10, 400 Watt Netzteil? Oder soll ich lieber zur 500 Watt Edition dieses Netzteils greifen?

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten

LG


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 400 oder 500 Watt für rx580?*

Du kannst die 500er Version nehmen.


----------



## drstoecker (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 400 oder 500 Watt für rx580?*

nimm die 500er version. hatte meinen ryzen 1700 mit xfx rx480 gtr be mit nem 400er e10 dauerhaft laufen ohne probleme, selbst mit oc auf 4ghz und die rx auf 1500mhz. letzteres aber nur zu testzwecken. mit nem 500er haste wenigstens reserven falls es mal mehr wird.


----------



## _daveee_ (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 400 oder 500 Watt für rx580?*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
So wie's aussieht, wird es wohl die 500er Version


----------



## Suffi30 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 400 oder 500 Watt für rx580?*

Bevor du den 1600 kaufst vergleiche die Preise. Der 1700x kostet im Moment genauso viel wie der 1700. beim 1600 verhält es sich ähnlich


----------



## _daveee_ (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 400 oder 500 Watt für rx580?*

Das sieht in der Schweiz ein bisschen anders aus, da der 1600x momentan 30 Franken teurer als der Non-X ist


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 400 oder 500 Watt für rx580?*



_daveee_ schrieb:


> Das sieht in der Schweiz ein bisschen anders aus, da der 1600x momentan 30 Franken teurer als der Non-X ist



Ja, Steueroasen haben nicht immer Vorteile.


----------



## _daveee_ (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 400 oder 500 Watt für rx580?*

Hast recht, ja 
Aber insgesamt sind die Hardwarepreise umgerechnet in der Schweiz und in Deutschland etwa gleich hoch.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 400 oder 500 Watt für rx580?*

In der Schweiz sind die Lebenshaltungskosten enorm hoch, wenn ich nicht irre.
Dafür verdienen die Schweizer aber auch recht viel.
Und das Verbrechen ist dort weit verbreitet -- kein Wunder, bei all den Banken da.


----------



## _daveee_ (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 400 oder 500 Watt für rx580?*

Das mit den Lebenshaltungskosten kann ich noch nicht so genau sagen, aber es stimmt schon, dass viele Sachen hier extrem teuer sind. Dafür sind aber, wie du schon sagtest, die Löhne auch hoch (Laut Wikipedia ist die Schweiz betreffend BIP pro Kopf auf Platz 2, Deutschland auf Platz 19)
Ich komme aber nicht ganz nach, was du jetzt mit den Verbrechen meinst...

PS: Wie kann ich diese Smileys benutzen?


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 400 oder 500 Watt für rx580?*

Das mit den Verbrechen war auch nur ein Scherz. 

Welche Smileys willst du nutzen?
Rechts vom Antwortfeld hast du ein paar Smileys zur Auswahl. Darunter ist ein Button mit _weitere_.


----------



## _daveee_ (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 400 oder 500 Watt für rx580?*

Oh man, wir brauchen echt ein Ironie- / Sarkasmus-Emoticon...
Mhhhh, leider sehe ich da keine Smileys. Wahrscheinlich brauche ich 'ne Brille oder ich bin einfach zu dumm.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onlygaming (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 400 oder 500 Watt für rx580?*

Moin, würde dir auch das 500er empfehlen hat soweit ich weiß die gleiche Technik wie das 600er, und ist daher von den Reserven eine lohnende Investition.

Hier kannst du sehen wie du Emoticons schreibst http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/misc.php

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## _daveee_ (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 400 oder 500 Watt für rx580?*



onlygaming schrieb:


> Moin, würde dir auch das 500er empfehlen hat soweit ich weiß die gleiche Technik wie das 600er, und ist daher von den Reserven eine lohnende Investition.
> 
> Hier kannst du sehen wie du Emoticons schreibst http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/misc.php
> 
> Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen




Auch dir vielen Dank für die Antwort!


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 400 oder 500 Watt für rx580?*



_daveee_ schrieb:


> Oh man, wir brauchen echt ein Ironie- / Sarkasmus-Emoticon...
> Mhhhh, leider sehe ich da keine Smileys. Wahrscheinlich brauche ich 'ne Brille oder ich bin einfach zu dumm.
> 
> 
> ...



Dann musst du mal in den Einstellungen nachschauen. Normaler weise sollte man das dann aktivieren können.

Einfach fest dran glauben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _daveee_ (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 400 oder 500 Watt für rx580?*

Okay habe es nun geschafft!   ich musste den Erweiterten Editor als Beitrags-/Nachrichten-Editor auswählen.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 400 oder 500 Watt für rx580?*

Jetzt musst du dir nur noch eine Signatur basteln.


----------



## facehugger (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 400 oder 500 Watt für rx580?*

Hmmm, ein Kumpel befeuert sein Sys (i5-4460 samt Sapphire 580 Nitro+) seit Monaten mit nem E10 400W, ohne Probleme. Klar kannst du zum 500er greifen. Für das sanfte Ruhekissen...

Gruß


----------



## _daveee_ (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 400 oder 500 Watt für rx580?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Jetzt musst du dir nur noch eine Signatur basteln.



Das wird wohl in naher Zukunft geschehen, nämlich dann, wenn mein neuer Rechner steht. Denn dann kommen die Komponenten in die Signatur


----------



## drstoecker (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 400 oder 500 Watt für rx580?*



facehugger schrieb:


> Hmmm, ein Kumpel befeuert sein Sys (i5-4460 samt Sapphire 580 Nitro+) seit Monaten mit nem E10 400W, ohne Probleme. Klar kannst du zum 500er greifen. Für das sanfte Ruhekissen...
> 
> Gruß



bei mir lief das 400er e10 mit nem ryzen 1700 und ner vega 64 problemlos, teilw. sogar mit 460w!


----------



## Rolk (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 400 oder 500 Watt für rx580?*

Ich biete einen FX8300 plus R9 Fury mit einem E10 400W.


----------



## _daveee_ (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 400 oder 500 Watt für rx580?*

Bei den von euch geschriebenen Antworten muss ich es mir wohl doch noch einmal überlegen 
Sind ja schlussendlich doch 12 Franken, die ich sparen könnte


----------

